# Lane's Annual Gumbo Bash 12-6-14



## FishnLane

Lane's Annual Gumbo Bash 12-6-14
It's that time of year for marking your calendars for the Gumbo Party 

Saturday December 6 at 3ish until. 
1676 College Pkwy Gulf Breeze

It will be a great time with friends, food and the annual celebration of the end of "H" season.

Bring a side/horsey d'oervey and your beverage of choice. As always, parking is tight so car pooling is encouraged.


----------



## nextstep

we will be there for the best gumbo, ever.:thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim

Forgive my ignorance but what season is 'H' season?


----------



## jim t

'hurrican..."

Jim


----------



## panhandleslim

Thanks Jim. Yeh, I hate Miami also.


----------



## below me

it's already on my calendar~!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Haha, how many normally show up at this shin dig?


----------



## lastcast

A bunch!


----------



## navkingfisher

*missed op*

darn it! Yet another awesome time I cannot make due to Army Reserve. Maybe next event.


----------



## Deeplines

Count me in. I have never made one but my sked allows for it this year. Can't wait to try the GUMBO. Lane I have plenty of plastic spoons and forks if you need me to bring them.


----------



## FishnLane

I got y'all counted. Looking forward to another Great Get-together with Fabulous Friends. Count-down is now officially begun!!! Hey Deeplines....last time i think i say you was at the sushi making party!! Now that was fun-time.


----------



## OP-FOR

YES! I will get with Ms. Gin and see about us making our way!


----------



## FishnLane

2 super positive notes:

Weather looks awesome!!!!! 
The SEC will be on and avail for our cheering.

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Remember: parking is very limited; be respective of neighbors yards/sprinklers.


----------



## FishnLane

OH, have room for a boat or 2. We may need to be creative


----------



## Downtime2

Be the first one I missed in a while. If ya' ain't been, go. That is all........


----------



## spinfactor

I'll try and make it if not fishing, still offshore waiting for my relief. Been offshore and have no clue regarding weather back home in Pensacola but if it looks good I'll be taking out the boat for some fish. If weather not looking good then I'll be there. Sorry but I work a lot from home and cherish my fishing time. If I make it hopefully I'll meet and make new friends. Thanks for invite.


----------



## Gaff

We'll be there, I will be making atomic buffalo turds. I had a blast last time I went, great times and awesome people. Really looking forward to this event.


----------



## Gaff

Bacon. JalapeÃ±os. Cream cheese. Little sausage. Smoked. Did I say bacon?


----------



## wackydaddy

I've never been, but sounds like a blast. I own a piece of land in the area so it would be nice to meet a neighbor  I'll see what I can scrounge up for a side...


----------



## Hired Hand

Tina and I will will be there. I can't wait to see you all. What can we bring?


----------



## Deeplines

I'll be bringing a bowl of Coleslaw and 100 plastic spoons.


----------



## Runned Over

Any Prime Rib platters? LOL


----------



## FishnLane

Wade: i will really miss your shinny face  you make a party!!
Runned over: i still laugh every time i think of this. (sorry y'all, private joke).

The weather is unlike any of the past years. Balmy during day-appropriate for summer attire with a front in afternoon (maybe a few sprinkles) but we have weathered much worse!! Keep those mittens and woolen scarves at home. 

remember, parking is tight. be very courteous of yard/sprinklers. AND having a DD is a great IDEA. 

If questions, call as i will not be glued to computer all day 207-0933.


----------



## Gaff

Had a great time and the gumbo was delicious. Thank you for a nice evening catching up with old friends and making new ones. Hope to see you again real soon.


----------



## Downtime2

I enjoyed it, again. Weather and schedule snafu made it where I could go. As always, Thank You Lane for the gracious hospitality for putting the effort you do into it to make it such an enjoyable event!!


----------



## Hired Hand

Thank You Lane. We had a wonderful time and the food and friends were outstanding.


----------



## FishnLane

I had a great time with y'all. 
a few pics:

dang, can't get pics to post. 

til next YEAR!!!!


----------



## Deeplines

Lane, 

I work down on the bayou as you know and that was the best Gumbo I've eaten. Great Job and it was nice to see you again.


----------



## cuzmondo

Ditto everyone else here Lane. The Gumbo was the bomb and D & D really enjoyed all the great company. You have the funnest parties on the canal!!!!


----------



## FishnLane

As Always, i love these get togethers and friends are priceless. the food brought by friends was awesome. I will try again to post the pics. Look forward to next year!!!! Deeplines, that bread was terrific as i fed several the a.m. that "hung over" here. YUMMY!!!


----------



## FishnLane

again the attempt for pics:


----------



## FishnLane




----------



## roxyguess

Killed it at party!!!!! Couldn't of asked for a better turn out and a better crowd! !!!


----------



## h2o4u

Looks like a great time!


----------

